# Are they gonners?



## Iowawoodguy (Mar 3, 2021)

I planted 5 oaks of various types on our acreage before this winter. I forgot to check them until today and all of them were snipped off by rabbits. Needless to say, there's one less running around. All of the oak saplings were less than a foot and a half tall, with no leaves. Do you guys think that they'll grow with just the roots, or do they need that leafless stem?


----------



## Del_ (Mar 3, 2021)

Deer will do that, too.

I'm pretty sure that they will grow new shoots from latent or dormant buds.


----------



## Ash_403 (Mar 4, 2021)

Yeah, that's unfortunate, Iowawoodguy. But, as Del_ said, it will probably re-sprout.

In my experience, I found that a cylinder of small-hole fencing put around the sapling greatly reduces the rabbit issues. I use 2 ft high fencing, making the cyl dia about 1 to 2 ft. You may have to use taller fence if you get deeper snow than we usually get around here. I take the fencing away once the trees reach about 3 or 4 inches in diameter. With fruiting trees, you might want to leave the fence protection for longer.

Cottontail rabbits are thick around my area.


----------



## Iowawoodguy (Mar 4, 2021)

Ash_403 said:


> Yeah, that's unfortunate, Iowawoodguy. But, as Del_ said, it will probably re-sprout.
> 
> In my experience, I found that a cylinder of small-hole fencing put around the sapling greatly reduces the rabbit issues. I use 2 ft high fencing, making the cyl dia about 1 to 2 ft. You may have to use taller fence if you get deeper snow than we usually get around here. I take the fencing away once the trees reach about 3 or 4 inches in diameter. With fruiting trees, you might want to leave the fence protection for longer.
> 
> Cottontail rabbits are thick around my area.


Thanks for the tips! We have a bunch of black corrugated pipe that I could probably use.


----------



## kyle1! (Mar 4, 2021)

They will produce new shoots if they are still alive. That new tree is establishing a root system in its new home the first couple of years after being planted. I had a northern pecan tree that was only 6-8inches tall when I planted it. The rabbits would eat it to the ground until I put a 5 gallon bucket around it. Still going strong with a 4 to 5in trunk diameter now.


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 4, 2021)

Best to


Iowawoodguy said:


> Thanks for the tips! We have a bunch of black corrugated pipe that I could probably use.


 Wrap the stems. M..........er voles will still girdle stems even with fencing.


----------



## Blackops (Apr 15, 2021)

deer got mine too last year all kinds even japanese red maples - so far almost all of them have new shoots. i had some chicken wire and hardware cloth i salvaged from the old chicken coop area i put around them. this last week or so. i also planted 3 more japanese fireglows and since they were expensive and smaller i also did that too so not to lose them.


----------

